# Week 12|13 B&W Challenge: Balance



## zulu42 (Mar 20, 2021)

Hello!

Our friend @gk fotografie  has asked if I would continue the B&W Challenge, hopefully temporarily! Thank you GK for the excellent concept and your inspiration to us all!
Participating in the challenges at TPF has been one of the most beneficial things for my photography ever, and I'd like to invite everyone who has been hesitant - try it!
_This is not intended to be a showcase of our best work, rather, the exercise may lead us to our best._

Welcome!

This challenge will run until April 3, 2021
The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.

My first choice is a repeated challenge, worth repeating, and a pure act of thievery from a favorite @SquarePeg challenge: balance.

_Balance is a mysterious element of composition. A small light element can balance a larger dark element. Strong, angular lines imply more compositional weight than soft curves. Color can be a big help in achieving balance-which presents a direct challenge in B&W. Achieve balance in your composition, or photograph subjects that convey the theme._

When have you achieved this balance? Please read post #3 by @jcdeboever  in Square Peg's challenge
Weekly challenge 3/16 - 3/22  A delicate balance...
I've used his example ever since and imagine the elements of a photo as a mobile. Will it tilt?

Have fun!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 22, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Our friend @gk fotografie  has asked if I would continue the B&W Challenge, hopefully temporarily! Thank you GK for the excellent concept and your inspiration to us all!
> Participating in the challenges at TPF has been one of the most beneficial things for my photography ever, and I'd like to invite everyone who has been hesitant - try it!
> ...



It's great that you're continuing this while gk is unavailable!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Mar 24, 2021)

and a couple more from my outing with a Pentax Super Program.

Another prairie village that has seen better days.


----------



## smithdan (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Apr 3, 2021)

Awesome photos and thank you for participating! I promise to try and shoot more for the next challenge - darn it when life gets in the way. I keep coming back to look at the staircase shot by @jcdeboever . The objects at the top of the frame are hard to identify and create a strong pull up the stairs. Love it!
The lone barn is my favorite from @smithdan . A fine example of a balanced composition, and IMO that is a top notch photograph in every way.


----------

